# Met Death?



## Ls3D (Jan 21, 2008)

Another lucky shot! {UPDATED}​




​
-Shea :mrgreen:


----------



## BYoung (Jan 21, 2008)

This is a great shot. How the front of it is all folded up weird makes it almost look fake. I got a laugh out of it anyways... There a story behind why it happened?


----------



## Sideburns (Jan 21, 2008)

BYoung said:


> This is a great shot. How the front of it is all folded up weird makes it almost look fake. I got a laugh out of it anyways... There a story behind why it happened?



lol I'm pretty sure it IS fake...


----------



## JDS (Jan 21, 2008)

Doesn't look fake to me..just looks like it's being deflated.

Kinda cool either way...


----------



## MissMia (Jan 21, 2008)

Great shot.  I love the people running toward the blimp.


----------



## matt-l (Jan 21, 2008)

lol, it looks fake-ish to me the cockpit thing looks fake anyway


----------



## lifeafter2am (Jan 21, 2008)

I don't know, it looks fake to me.  I did a google search on blimp crashes and this is all I found: MetLife Blimp Crashes.


----------



## Ls3D (Jan 21, 2008)

Updated, '3 Seconds Latter'

-Shea :mrgreen:


----------



## Battou (Jan 21, 2008)

This one looks better but there is still some issues with the water IMO


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow that is a cool shot!


----------



## shorty6049 (Jan 22, 2008)

oh yeah... i remembered that ls3D was a 3d graphic artist... i would have believed this probably if it werent for that fact, VERY good work nonetheless!


----------



## Ls3D (Jan 22, 2008)

> I remembered that Ls3D was a 3d graphic artist...


Yeah lets hope I never shoot a real UFO, my credentials will make it impossible to believe.

Some of the early replies were to a less realistic version, before I over-wrote it with this tighter comp. And to make it look better I roughed out a 3D blimp and ran cloth dynamics on it to improve the deflated portion.

I have provided the two photos here if anyone want to play. Since they were shot at similar orientations the composite was pretty easy, although this would be a draft study for some of my clients.

-Shea :mrgreen:


----------



## shorty6049 (Jan 22, 2008)

where would i post my own version of it? in here, or in the linked thread? (its not as good as yours, but i tried..)


----------

